# First Cycle! Tri Test 400 cycle log.



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello, just making a little cycle log to track progress and have something to look back on. This is my first ever cycle of any kind, will be posting pics, measurements, weight etc.

Cycle consists of:

Rohm Tri Test 400 (Heptylate,Cyp,Deconate) - 500 mgs weekly

Adex 0.5mg - every 3 days

HCG 500iu

PCT:

Rohm PCT (50mg Clomid, 20mg Nolva, 25mg Proviron, PT141 Sex Hormone Booster)

Diet:

6,3k clean cals.

450+ protein

650+ carbs

150+ good fats

Steak mince, Chicken, Brown rice, Veggies, Fruit, Oats, Eggs, Whey. Thats all.

I will be running the cycle for 10-12 weeks, undecided yet. Main goal is to add size! Wish me luck!


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

I am a little late starting this log as I actually injected in my quad yesterday, it went ok, lot better than i expected but today my leg is dead! But manageable! Hopefully will get better soon.

Starting Stats:

height: 5'8 3/4

Weight: (scales have run outta battery but I am around 175-180lbs I will get batts soon!)

Bf: unknown? 15% at a guess

Starting measurements (inches):

Waist: 34

Biceps: 15 & 3/4

Chest: 43

Shoulders: 50

Legs: 23 & 1/4

Starting pics:





































(my posing sucks I know lol!)


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

That's alot of cals mate!


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

niall01 said:


> That's alot of cals mate!


yeah, i have been on 5,5k cals a while now but have upped everything again for this cycle to make the most out of it, not worried about fat gains I am cutting in jan next year.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

ant809099 said:


> yeah, i have been on 5,5k cals a while now but have upped everything again for this cycle to make the most out of it, not worried about fat gains I am cutting in jan next year.


What's your diet like?


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

niall01 said:


> What's your diet like?


7 meals a day, 2-3 hours apart, all the food i use is listed in first post mate.


----------



## Max Damage (Jul 30, 2011)

Best of luck with your progress! I'm interested to see how's the post inj pain with this product, if it's bad and how many days before it will go away


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

Max Damage said:


> Best of luck with your progress! I'm interested to see how's the post inj pain with this product, if it's bad and how many days before it will go away


Thank you!

Yeah I will keep updating once a week and I will let you know how the PIP goes.


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wen I inject rohm tri-test 400 into the glutes I get no pip at all, even when taking 2.5ml in 1 shot.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Good luck dude. Will be keeping track.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

You gona have a jaw like Jay Cutler with all that eating!!! Best of luck buddy.


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Good luck dude. Will be keeping track.


Thanks dude, wouldn't of been able to do this without your guideance!

@everyone else thank you, I will update next tuesday when I am due to inject again.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Will be interested in this mate as been looking at using ROHM tri test in a future cycle.

Also 6300 cals is a lot of food to shovel down! I'm on 4000 and struggling but am gaining so sticking to it! What kind of meals you having?


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Will be interested in this mate as been looking at using ROHM tri test in a future cycle.
> 
> Also 6300 cals is a lot of food to shovel down! I'm on 4000 and struggling but am gaining so sticking to it! What kind of meals you having?


Yeah hopefully I will see awesome gains from this cycle, hence why I am eating a stupid amount.

Diet:

Meal 1: eggs, oats, whey

Meal 2: lean steak mince, brown rice, geen beans

Meal 3: lean steak mince, brown rice, spinach

Meal 4: mass shake (whey, oats, honey, oilve oil)

Meal 5: Chicken, brown rice, grapes.

PWO: Whey, EAA's

Meal 6: lean steak mince, brown rice, mixed veg

Meal 7: chicken, brown rice, broccoli

6,3k cals

675 carbs

475 protein

190 fat

I weigh all my food, so its done by the exact.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'd like to know why put test prop in the blend if you decide to jab once a week, coz I'm I right that in thinking you wouldn't get the full benifit of the prop


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry. Rohm Tri Test is - Hep, Cyp & Dec. No prop.

It was typo erro on someone else part.


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

Little update

Injected in my left quad this week, didnt go as smooth as the first injection.. slightly more pain and it bled a lot more. Not sure why but PIP is the same as other leg, lasts about 4 days before I cant actually bend my leg fully lol. I have started the HCG now, injecting twice a week, 1000iu's total.

Still eating well, and training is going ok... not noticed anything yet.. at least I dont think so. but I think its too early to tell yet anyway.

Starting weight was: 185 lbs

Cheers.


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

I got this on my first jabs. I thought it was pip from the gear - it wasn't! pure bad technique on my part! I couldn't bend my leg for up to a week, really bad walking on it. I found out it was because I tried to inject with a slightly tensed muscle!!! leg straight, keep that muscle flappy, steady hands and no flinching. Using the same brand/gear and vial I've never had pip again! hope things go better for you soon :thumb:


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Good luck on the cycle mate running something very similar pro chem tri test 400


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

XMS said:


> I got this on my first jabs. I thought it was pip from the gear - it wasn't! pure bad technique on my part! I couldn't bend my leg for up to a week, really bad walking on it. I found out it was because I tried to inject with a slightly tensed muscle!!! leg straight, keep that muscle flappy, steady hands and no flinching. Using the same brand/gear and vial I've never had pip again! hope things go better for you soon


Cheers I tried this and so far it seems to have worked, best injection to date.



watson100 said:


> Good luck on the cycle mate running something very similar pro chem tri test 400


Thank you very much, hope you have a good cycle too.

Update:

3rd injection today into my right quad, best injection ive had so far went very smoothly. I;ve upped the dosage to 1.5ml each jab now so 600mgs weekly?

I weighed my self today and I am 192lbs, not sure if some of that is because of the increased cals or not! But my training partner is saying my strength is increasing alot! but I havent noticed really but I guess it is!

Awesome leg sesson today:

4 sets leg extentions

4 sets free weight front squats

4 sets straight leg press

4 sets reverse ham curls

4 sets seated ham curls

4 sets calf presses

4 sets standing claf raises!

Will be feeling it tomorrow i reakon!


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just a little update, its a bit late sorry.

I injected the test blend on tuesday this time into my glute, the injection itself was painless but the pip lasted for 3 days felt like I was kicked by a horse in my ass lol.

few tiny little red bumps coming up around my back and shoulders but nothing major at all. I had a nose bleed yesterday whilst at work so I got my blood pressure checked today and it read 125 over 59? so I think thats in the normal range...

Strength is increasing now, repping weight out that I was almost maxing on previous!

I will post measurements on the 24th, so a month on from when I did them previous. Weight is up again, 195 lbs now.

Kinda wish I kick started this cycle now though, because I feel its only just kicking in.

Cheers


----------



## smalls2230 (Aug 11, 2011)

i'm doing my first cycle now, very similar to yours. I'm on week 3.

Gonna keep an eye on your thread, see how your getting on.

Also it'll give me something to compare to to see if mines going well.

That sort of diet ur gonna gain well i'd imagine. Get some more pics up with the measurements so can see how ur doing.

How many times a week you training?

The misses started goin gym the same time as me, (her idea, couples bonding and wotever, luckily she stays on the bikes in the other room) and i think she thinks she's looking good now cuz i've always got the horn and can't keep my hands off her. Don't think i'll tell her it's just the test. haha


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Been so busy with work and training by time I get home I just wanna relax and go to sleep lol.

Weight is now 202 lbs!

Measurements are increasing, I did them about 2 weeks ago and everything was up at least 1 + inch. legs, shoulders up by 2 inches.

Got a few spots on my shoulders and a stretch mark on my chest lol

Still eating the same diet, finding it hard at times to eat it though, been a bit of gagging and couple of times i've been sick but I want to make the most out of this cycle. Still doing a 4 day split atm it looks like this: Monday: legs, tuesday: chest & bis, thursday: shoulders 7 tris, friday: back & traps.

Cheers all!


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

Forgot to add I will upload pictures soon!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

nice work so far mate, good luck on the rest of the cycle.

Are you injecting HGC into glute or quads? plus does it hurt as bad as AAS?


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> nice work so far mate, good luck on the rest of the cycle.
> 
> Are you injecting HGC into glute or quads? plus does it hurt as bad as AAS?


Thanks.

No you inject HCG into your stomach, just pinch a bit of skin and inject its easy as ****. nothing like aas.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice work so far.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

ant809099 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> No you inject HCG into your stomach, just pinch a bit of skin and inject its easy as ****. nothing like aas.


According to the sticky on PCT by hacksi it can also be injected inter muscularly....will pm him and ask more about pct.

Have you done both or just subcutaneous injections? If you have done both, which is better at restoring production?

As i said before mate Best of luck


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

How the cycle going mate?


----------



## Hulk-400 (Oct 24, 2012)

How's the cycle going? Starting something very similar tomorrow so been tracking ya thread? Noticed no up date for a while would be good to know how's it all going.

Also are you taking anything else I.e deca? Was planning on running deca along side the test 400?


----------

